# Employment in Tulum???



## LydiaK

Any advice or opportunities for an American in Tulum?
I am a photographer with a degree, digital camera, also highly skilled in retouching and design work...any work available in any field???? 
Advice?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aliana

LydiaK said:


> Any advice or opportunities for an American in Tulum?
> I am a photographer with a degree, digital camera, also highly skilled in retouching and design work...any work available in any field????
> Advice?
> Thanks in advance!


Tulum is my favorite place in the whole world 

Unfortunately, it's so small that I can't think of many job opportunities there. What you could do for example, is work as a wedding photographer in any of the resorts. You could also work as a freelance wedding photographer. I don't know if wedding photography is your style but that's where the money is at 

Playa del Carmen is not that far away, if you have a car you could live in Tulum and work in Playa, as there are more chances there (more resorts, maybe some magazines that require photographers though not very well paid, etc). 

In Cancun there are even more jobs but too far away from Tulum. 

Look at this website, you might be able to find something good, especially design wise.

Ofertas de empleo - CompuTrabajo


----------



## joaquinx

Aliana said:


> What you could do for example, is work as a wedding photographer in any of the resorts. You could also work as a freelance wedding photographer.


Either way, you will still need a visa with work permission. If you get a job, that company will aid you in getting the work permit. If you go solo, your first stop will be a public accountant who will set you up with the Hacienda and Migration.


----------



## Aliana

I saw your other tread regarding visas. I am Mexican and had several friends from Europe who arrived to Cancun and Merida on a tourist visa. Then they searched for jobs at call centers (there are plenty who always need native speakers) and got their visas with the help of their respective companies (FM3)

My husband arrived in Mexico and applied for an investors or entrepreneur visa (FM2). Unlike other countries, he didn't need to have a ridiculous amount of savings to be a business man. It's an option worth checking too for people with savings. 

If you stay on a tourist visa, like many people told you, you'd need to leave the country for a tiny bit of time after it has expired (and in some cases like a friend did, just cross the border and come back right away). You would need to go to Belize (by grabbing a bus). 

These are my fiends' experiences. Seems to be different types of situations but I am only sharing what they did. It didn't seem hard at all for them to get jobs and their FM3 tbh.


----------



## nathanb4215

*Personal trainer/swim instructor*

Are there any job opportunities for a personal trainer/strength coach/swimming instructor in Tulum? Maybe at one of the resorts?


----------



## Longford

Aliana said:


> I saw your other tread regarding visas. I am Mexican and had several friends from Europe who arrived to Cancun and Merida on a tourist visa. Then they searched for jobs at call centers (there are plenty who always need native speakers) and got their visas with the help of their respective companies (FM3)
> 
> My husband arrived in Mexico and applied for an investors or entrepreneur visa (FM2). Unlike other countries, he didn't need to have a ridiculous amount of savings to be a business man. It's an option worth checking too for people with savings.
> 
> If you stay on a tourist visa, like many people told you, you'd need to leave the country for a tiny bit of time after it has expired (and in some cases like a friend did, just cross the border and come back right away). You would need to go to Belize (by grabbing a bus).
> 
> These are my fiends' experiences. Seems to be different types of situations but I am only sharing what they did. It didn't seem hard at all for them to get jobs and their FM3 tbh.


The Immigration regulations have changed. Persons receiving one of the visitor visa categories, such as what the FMT/FMM were, are, according to the rules I've seen, not permitted to apply for a change in status, such as to work, unless they leave Mexico and apply from the consular office in their home region. But there are probably many people who reside/work in Mexico illegally. We hear from some of them on this forum, from time to time.


----------

